# Full Screen Problem.



## Shockey Rai (Jul 22, 2011)

For some reason full screen (gamewise) is not filling in the entire screen. i'm aware that doesn't apply to every game but i dunno what i did but this is really anonying me.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Jul 22, 2011)

Set the resolution.


----------



## Garfang (Jul 23, 2011)

yes^^ what Dr. Durr said  set the resolution for your monitor ^^


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 1, 2011)

Heres what i mean by the screen not streching to fill the screen.
i dunno what i did that caused it.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, the aspect ratio looks fine.  It seems that you're running a 4:3 game on a 16:9 monitor and the monitor see's that it's getting a 4:3 signal and not stretching it out.  There's usually settings on the display itself and in the graphic card's own settings to allow you to set how it behaves when it gets something that's not at the native resolution or aspect ratio.  Personally, I set my monitors to maintain aspect ratio rather than to stretch.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 1, 2011)

As you can see, the aspect ratio (width/height, probably 16:9 or 16:10 for the monitor) of the game is set differently from that of your monitor. You probably need to set the game's resolution to that of your monitor, or at least something of the same aspect ratio.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 1, 2011)

Old game = no widescreen.

Also. "NASCAR RACING" <insert graphic of F-1 cars>


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 1, 2011)

Funny thing is IT was widescreen before this started.
dunno if it helps. But Graphics Card is AMD Radeon HD 6250 Graphics


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 1, 2011)

Nevermind! Got it fixed! I had to shrink my res first.
Then opened ATI Catalyst Control Center.  Selected Desktop & Displays selected My Built in Displays then selected properties then there was scaling options and selected fullscreen then switched back to my normal res. My Fullscreen is fixed.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 2, 2011)

Uh... Okay, enjoy your disproportioned, stretched game. :|


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 2, 2011)

>=/ What the hell is big deal about this? the scaling's a bit nesscaray. as i have some games that run in a 320 x 240 fullscreen res. (namely fangames)


----------



## Onnes (Aug 2, 2011)

You made it sound like you took the original 4:3 resolution game and put it fullscreen on a 16:9 monitor. Doing that will cause everything to look out of proportion due to the horizontal stretching. Generally, you want to either set the game itself to a 16:9 resolution or, if that is impossible, simply keep the sidebars so it doesn't look like a freak show.


----------



## brotherian11 (Aug 3, 2011)

i dont think 2003 games were designed to run on full hd resolution thats why you get a downscaled display when running it


----------

